# Is it ok to look for a job as a tourist?



## TheRonJones (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I'm planning to go on vacation maybe this April or May in NZ. And I heard a lot of good things about this great country. Now what I'm thinking is, if I decided to move there, is it possible to look for a job while being a tourist?

Do you know if just in case someone offers me a job, can I stay there and apply for a work visa while being in NZ?

Is it possible?

Any info is highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## sweepy1900 (Nov 3, 2014)

I lived in NZ for a year myself and from my experience, Kiwis are extremely strict when it comes to doing everything correctly and that includes only employing you when you have a work visa. However, if you are offered a job, you can get sponsorship from the employer.


----------



## TheRonJones (Nov 2, 2014)

That's my problem, I can't get a job offer coz I'm not in NZ, and I can't go to NZ coz I can't get a job offer.

I was planning to visit NZ and look for work there or hope to convince them to give me a job offer so I can use it to apply for a work visa when I get home.

Anyone knows someone who tried this?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

TheRonJones said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm planning to go on vacation maybe this April or May in NZ. And I heard a lot of good things about this great country. Now what I'm thinking is, if I decided to move there, is it possible to look for a job while being a tourist?
> 
> ...


Hi,
A visitor isn't strictly allowed to look for work. If you are searched at the departing or arrival airport and have a bag full of CV'S and the like it's very likely you'll either not be allowed to travel or turned around.
If you have a planned job interview in nz you can declare this to nz immigration and they'll be fine about you coming over for it on a visitor visa.
Lots of people use the visitor visa to secretly try to get a job offer but it's whether you are prepared to take the risk as getting caught out may land you with a 5 year ban.


----------

